# 824 oe 37798



## Dracer173 (Dec 28, 2019)

we got a good snow fall last night 8 inches of wet heavy snow this was the second time I got to use my new 824 OE, the first time was like 4 inches of fluffy snow that was to easy for this blower but today was a good test and this thing is GREAT !! This is the first two stage blower, the last blower I had was a Honda single stage that gave me great service for 20 years but on a large snowfall I would try and blow the snow twice before the snow got to deep with the 824 OE no problem. I also had bought the Arnold poly skids and used them on the first snow fall and they worked very good the snow wasn't deep and was fluffy, this time I used the Armor steel skids and they felt the same as the poly but the snow was wet and would pack, the Armor skids would ride up some and not dig down to the surface not sure about the Arnold poly skids because when I used them the conditions were different. I had removed the factory skid because my drive has some cracked concrete and some areas the concrete had dropped and I didn't want to damage the bucket.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

good luck with the new toy, 2 stage toro's can and do blow a mile.

word of advise from a former toro dealer, besides down loading the shop manual, keep a spare parts bin, 1 of each belt. spare wheel.auger and impeller bolts, spare replacement spark plug of NON oem brand,( ngk works better and last longer) 1 spare qt of oil , they are factory loaded with 0w30 , 

yes even with toro not using shear bolts only grade 5 and 8 bolts there is back and forth movement on the shafts and that movement can and dose shear the bolts .


----------



## Dracer173 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thank you for the advice I will down load the shop manual and get some spare parts to keep on hand.


----------

